# from California



## planforum (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello forum,
I'm a 29 year old California native still living here in my hometown of Los Angeles. Although I am happy in my career path I'm dreaming of leaving my current job in favor of a more fun, flexible environment. I've become depressed with workaday life, not earning enough money to be able to travel and dread waiting for bonuses and vacation time allotted during the holiday season when I can't afford airfare. Vacationing is currently not an option as my life here in Los Angeles is so expensive. I'm seeking something more sustainable. I've traveled briefly to Europe and the middle East. I'm very fascinated with Cape Town and wanting to experience it for myself. I'm a textile designer with software skills and past experience as a high school art/ art history teacher. Any advice as to how I can seek out job assignments in Cape Town? I have limited savings. I could potentially earn about $200-$350 week through a part time internet based job,something I've done in the past, I suppose I could do anywhere since pay is directly deposited into my bank account...but ideally I would prefer to not be doing internet based work. I'd prefer to be learning new skills, interacting with people etc. Any suggestions for expanding horizons on a limited budget are greatly appreciated.:fingerscrossed: Big Thanks- O


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

For how long do you want to be in Cape Town.


----------

